# Non Fiction EMS Books?



## minneola24 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

EMS wannabee here. I'm almost finished with my current book, and I was wondering are there any EMS books that are written by paramedics. 

I'm not looking for books that help you on tests (yet) just a good non-fiction EMS book.

Thanks B)


----------



## imurphy (Apr 21, 2009)

Books. So passee. Blogs are the way forward!

http://randomreality.blogware.com - Tom Renolds, UK

http://ambulancedriverfiles.blogspot.com - Kelly Grayson, US


----------



## PEVRS169 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a great one.

http://www.amazon.com/999-True-Stories-Life-Paramedic/dp/1844546160/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 22, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Books. So passee. Blogs are the way forward!
> 
> http://randomreality.blogware.com - Tom Renolds, UK
> 
> http://ambulancedriverfiles.blogspot.com - Kelly Grayson, US



^_^ I will definently check out those EMS blogs, but i like to have a book to read during lunch time at school to, thanks!



PEVRS169 said:


> This is a great one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/999-True-Stories-Life-Paramedic/dp/1844546160/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b




I'll see if they have this at the local library, thanks for the reply. It will be interesting to see how British EMS differs from American EMS.


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (Apr 23, 2009)

*Non fiction EMS books? Why yes, I happen to know of one!*

Minneola, click on the book icon on the upper left sidebar of my blog.

I think you'll like it.

_**CL Edit - removed hyperlink.  Contact member via PM**_


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 23, 2009)

I heard this was a really good book. Haven't read it yet but planning on to.
http://www.amazon.com/Paramedic-Front-Medicine-Peter-Canning/dp/0804116148


----------



## medicdan (Apr 23, 2009)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Minneola, click on the book icon on the upper left sidebar of my blog.
> 
> I think you'll like it.
> 
> _**CL Edit - removed hyperlink.  Contact member via PM**_


Kelly, it's good to see you pop up here! Hope you hang around!


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> Minneola, click on the book icon on the upper left sidebar of my blog.
> 
> I think you'll like it.
> 
> _**CL Edit - removed hyperlink.  Contact member via PM**_



It says CL Edit - removed hyperlink. Well I bookmarked the blog so I have the link now but why was it removed? So I see you are the author of that book, I will also see if they have that at the local library. Thanks!


----------



## frdude1000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Paramedic- Peter Canning

Rescue 451- Peter Canning

EMS: The Job of your Life

EMS: The Life of your Job


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 23, 2009)

there is a new book out by a firemedic out of Florida then NYFD who now lives in my town.  I cant for the life of me think of his name, or the name of his book though.  I will see if I can find it.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 23, 2009)

I've also heard of one called Hero Pants, or something like that!


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 23, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> I heard this was a really good book. Haven't read it yet but planning on to.
> http://www.amazon.com/Paramedic-Front-Medicine-Peter-Canning/dp/0804116148



It is fantastic.  You won't regret reading it.

Eric


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 23, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> I heard this was a really good book. Haven't read it yet but planning on to.
> http://www.amazon.com/Paramedic-Front-Medicine-Peter-Canning/dp/0804116148



They have this one on e-bay brand new for 6-8 $.  Just baught it based solely on your recommendation.  Now I just gotta learn how to read... :glare:


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay they didn't have all the books you guys recommended but I have now 

-Paramedic: On the Front Lines of Medicine
and
-Rescue 471: A Paramedic's Stories

Should i read it in the order listed above ?


----------



## johnnyreb132 (Apr 24, 2009)

You could go ahead and just buy a used Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured, Ninth Edition


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Okay they didn't have all the books you guys recommended but I have now
> 
> -Paramedic: On the Front Lines of Medicine
> and
> ...


That is the order I read them in. And Peter Canning also keeps a blog... usually a good read: http://medicscribe.blogspot.com/


----------



## ulsh72 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Classics*

EMT: Beyond the Lights and Sirens By Pat Ivey

EMT: Rescue


When I was but a young lad and my Mom and Grandpa were still running, I read and re-read EMT: Beyond the Lights and Sirens and imagined following in their footsteps.

Awesome book from the late 80's that helped get me hooked.
Recently read her second book, EMT: Rescue which is also great, but still a bit outdated.

I'll also chime in and nominate anything by Peter Canning. Simply an amazing author and Blogger.

And of course, AD. (For all you heathens out there, thats Ambulance Driver!) His blog is second to none in witticism, cynicism, other -isms, thoughtful reflection, comedy, and a little bit of gun powder   Check out his book too, it was recently re-released. I haven't picked it up yet, but the original about had me pissing my pants laughing so hard!


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

This book is not EMS but it is a good read for insight into burn care.

*Burn Unit: Saving Lives After the Flames*


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## minneola24 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I finished these 2 books:


-Paramedic: On the Front Lines of Medicine
and
-Rescue 471: A Paramedic's Stories


They were AMAZING! They taught me alot of what do they in ambulances when all I see is just a fast driving truck with flashing lights and loud sirens. 

Can't wait to graduate from high school :sad:


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Shock-Trauma-Jon-Franklin/dp/0312717415

Shock Trauma, the book is about University of Maryland Hospital, R Adams Cowley, M.D. and there research that was done on shock.  it was a pretty good book, it actually made "shock" a little easier to understand.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 13, 2009)

"En Route: A Paramedic's Stories of Life, Death, and Everything in Between" by Stephen "Kelly" Grayson


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2009)

*More on the philosophical side:*

By Michael Perry, who reminds us to never stand behind a sneezing cow:
http://sneezingcow.com/2009/02/26/population485-meeting-your-neighbors-one-siren-at-a-time-paperback/
"Population:485 - Meeting Your Neighbors One Siren at a Time"


----------



## minneola24 (May 13, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> By Michael Perry, who reminds us to never stand behind a sneezing cow:
> http://sneezingcow.com/2009/02/26/population485-meeting-your-neighbors-one-siren-at-a-time-paperback/
> "Population:485 - Meeting Your Neighbors One Siren at a Time"



That is a great name for a book, the description sounds interesting. But how many emergencies can they run with a town of <500 people?


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2009)

*Every single one.*

You need volume? Watch/read "Bring Out The Dead".


----------



## 2easy4u (May 14, 2009)

*Read more books*

I have read most of the ones listed so far including Neck Deep by Ken Barnett.


----------



## Kentia (May 16, 2009)

Not all ems (but has some good insights of when many fire departments first started doing ems work)that i am sure many have read "working Fire"


----------

